# Handloading



## 2400

Am I the only handloader here?


----------



## Guest

2400 said:


> Am I the only handloader here?


Actually, I may give it a try... Back when I was younger I use to help my grandfather when he would do it. He had a nice little set-up in his garage. He mostly handloaded shot gun shells. I'd like to give the 9mm reloading a try.

Any recommendations on handloading/reloading equipment...? Nothing to fancy, just something to get started.


----------



## 2400

What else do you want to load besides 9mm?


----------



## Shipwreck

Blew up a Glock 17 using reloads from an in-law back in 1995. After that, I swore off reloads. I'd rather buy factory ammo.

Was at a range meeting w/ a bunch of people from Glocktalk last summer. 1 person wanted to try my Beretta 92FS, but they had "remanufacturered ammo." I had em use a few rounds of regular factory ammo - I didn't want that going thru my gun.

9mm isn't really worth reloading anyway.


----------



## Guest

2400 said:


> What else do you want to load besides 9mm?


Just 9mm for now.


----------



## 2400

Shipwreck said:


> Blew up a Glock 17 using reloads from an in-law back in 1995. After that, I swore off reloads. I'd rather buy factory ammo.
> 
> 9mm isn't really worth reloading anyway.


I agree, I'd rather use factory ammo or not shoot than use someone else's reloads. There's nothing wrong or dangerous about loading your own ammo though. I load 9mm because a friend of mine gave me 3K 124 gr bullets and an 8# keg of Unique. When all you need to buy is primers that's cost effective loading (about 1 1/2 cents a round). :-D


----------



## 98dyngl

I have reloaded ammo for all of my weapons since I was 18.I have never blew up a gun.I have bought cheap rifles and made them into shooters by finding the sweet load for the rifle.I can also explore new loads not available from the factory or different bullets.At present I load for 8 Mag,.300 Weatherby,.300 H&H,7mm BR,25 Wssm,25-20,.223,8x57,30-06,7 Mag,308 Win,9mm,44 Special,44 Mag,.357 & 38,.380,45 acp and the list goes on for what I have dies for.


----------



## ballistic

Shipwreck said:


> 9mm isn't really worth reloading anyway.


I would have to respectfully disagree. Why is 9mm not worth reloading but other calibers are? 9mm reloading is just like any other pistol caliber. It gives you a chance to try different loads in your gun to see which one it shoots more accurately. It also gives you a chance to produce loads that aren't that common for factory ammo such as 125 gr and 130 gr loads along with fairly inexpensive 147gr loads.

I can load good quality 9mm for $.07/round. That's with quality components too.

Speer 124 gr FMJ
Winchester brass
CCI primer
5.2 gr of Unique.

Winchester white box at the local Wally World is up to almost $12/100 rounds. That means for every 1,000 rounds I go thru I save on average $50. I shoot approx. 1,200 rounds per month during the IPSC season so that is a savings of $60 per month or $420 over a seven month season. Guess what? I just paid for my press and then some in only 7 months.


----------



## C1076USMC

Ballistic,

Where do you buy your supplies? I am seriously considering about getting into reloading. Everywhere I go, most people say it isn't worth reloading 9mm if all you want to do is save money. I am not looking for higher velocities or anything like that right now. However, if I can save $0.05 a round, I'll do it. Plus I want to reload 40S&W and .223.

Who's equipment do you use?


----------



## rentonj7

Hi all, first post.
Anyway, I thought I'd chime in with some of my experiences. I've only been handloading for a few months, but I've found it to be very enjoyable. I'll repeat what I've read from a lot of people, you probably won't end up saving money reloading, but instead shooting a lot more for the same amount of money. I'd reccomend your first purchase to be a reloading book, or two. I own both the "Lee Modern Reloading Volume 2" and "Lyman 48th edition" manuals. Most anything recent will give you a good overview of techniques, and advice on what equipment you will need. While I thoroughly enjoyed the Lee book, it is loaded with propaganda for Lee's own products. Many people I've talked to either enjoyed it, or hated it because of Richard Lee's style of writing (lots of opinion thrown in.)

As far as equipment goes, I think it's best to start off with a decent single stage press, the appropriate dies/shellholders, reloading blocks, scale, calipers, powder measure, and of course brass/powder/bullets. I've probably forgotten something...

I've bought my first stuff used from friends, then from a Cabella's store, because my local gun shops didn't have much of a selection, then I found a store pretty close by that sells only reloading supplies. I also order things they don't carry from www.midwayusa.com. There are a bunch of online stores that sell this sort of stuff, but I haven't tried anyone else yet. Anyway, Midway has a guide here http://www.midwayusa.com/midwayusa/...og2006/Reloading/Metallic Reloading Tools.pdf
which shows more products than I could thing to find a use for.

If you start digging around on the internet, you'll probably find a mess of polarized brand reccomendations, and a lot of it has to do with budget. As far as the less expensive stuff goes, Lee dies have worked great for me, but I've read varying account of their presses. I only have one Lee press, which is their cheapest (around $20 or so) which came with my Lee reloading book. I've only ever used it to hold my powder measure, and I'm not sure I'd want to use it for anything else.

I'm going to quit before I get ahead of myself here. Hopefully some of this might be useful.


----------



## gene

*reloading*

First post
I reload also been doing it for years, like saving money and makeing almo. the way I like enjoy reloading, it's as much fun as shooting.


----------



## AirForceShooter

thinking of it really hard.
I like the idea of customizing my rounds.
I'm not sure I'll save that much.

AFS


----------



## Blackhawk

Love reloading it is almost as much fun as shooting. I currently load for the following calibers:

270 WIN
45 ACP
38 SPCL
357 MAG


----------



## Guest

Greetings...

1: Reloading rarely saves money. Especially in 9mm...


It does however - If you do it correctly - result in far greater accuracy..

A: It takes a HECK of a LOT of time - a week to reload 1000 rounds - contrasted with 3 minutes to BUY 1000 rounds...

B: It takes a LOT of money - $70+ - for 1000 bullets, another $20 for the powder, ( assume the cases are free - another $15 for 1000 primers... NOT to mention the TIME ) $69.00 plus tax for 1000 preloaded rounds...


C: To discover your perfect recipe - will mean that you are going to load up at LEAST 500 rounds in various combinations - Oops there's ANOTHER $100 bucks....


- Try this:

4.5 grains of Winchester pistol powder - 115 grain hornady XTP bullet in a Winchester case - CCI small pistol primer... That's MY perfect load in MY Ruger P95dc...

Your mileage may vary - I score head shots on prairie dogs at 200+ yards with it... Obviously it's NOT +P ammo - it's ACCURATE ammo and accuracy is everything...


----------



## gene

*reloading*

Hello.
If you do not shoot a lot then it would be cheaper to buy store ammo. I shoot around 400 rds a month, no way can i pay store prices for 45 acp.
already did my math on this. besides i have reload for 35 years.
can't break the habit, i enjoy reloading thats all that matters.


----------



## Guest

*Re: reloading*



gene said:


> Hello.
> If you do not shoot a lot then it would be cheaper to buy store ammo. I shoot around 400 rds a month, no way can i pay store prices for 45 acp.
> already did my math on this. besides i have reload for 35 years.
> can't break the habit, i enjoy reloading thats all that matters.


Hey gene, welcome to the forum... 

How much are you spending per month on your own handloaded ammo...? On average...


----------



## gene

I shoot cast lead bullets reload 400 rds. for about $3o.60.
you should try it I think you will like it after you get into it.


----------



## Guest

gene said:


> I shoot cast lead bullets reload 400 rds. for about $3o.60.
> you should try it I think you will like it after you get into it.


I've been giving it some serious thought. I use to help my grandfather when I was younger, much younger... :wink: He had a great set up out in his garage. He has long since passed and his old loading set up is long gone as well. Any suggestions on equipment...?


----------



## gene

*reloading*

I use rcbs single stage press, about 16 years old works like a new one,
I don't keep up on prices since i have all the equipment I need.
you can check around on reloading equipment from midway and other places. starting out i would look for the single stage press and dies for the cal. you will be shooting, some of the kits will have most of the stuff that will get you started. make sure you have a reloading manual to read on getting started. it will help if you have a friend that reloads to assit you at first. you will not know all about reloading thr first few days or weeks.
I still fine ot things after reloading for years.
you will spend more money getting started getting your equipment, later on you can add more goodies as you like.
hope this helps you out.


----------



## Rod M1

js said:


> gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot cast lead bullets reload 400 rds. for about $3o.60.
> you should try it I think you will like it after you get into it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving it some serious thought. I use to help my grandfather when I was younger, much younger... :wink: He had a great set up out in his garage. He has long since passed and his old loading set up is long gone as well. Any suggestions on equipment...?
Click to expand...

Are you looking for a low cost setup or high end?

Low cost I think you can't beat the kits from Lee or RBC.

Mid to High end single stage press Lee's classic chase or RCBS Rock Chucker is very nice and here grate things about the Forster Co-Ax Single Stage Press

High end progressive Hornady LNL AP or Dillon 650 will do you well.


----------



## Reliable

I'm a handloader. I load for 44 Mag, 357 Mag, and rifle rounds. I do not reload 9mm, 40 S&W, and I am still debating on whether or not to reload for the 45 ACP.


----------



## Hal8000

When I started reloading, there was no Internet, I knew no one that reloaded to answer questions and the local gun stores would sell me the stuff but would only point to books for reference. Read several different reloading manuals as previously pointed out is the first thing a person needs to do... They are all a little difference, but will help you to understand the process. Once you know things like "why" you might prefer Bullseye powder over Unique, then you can procceed...
Myself, I wish I had got better equipment, but choose the cheap route, ie Lee... Lee equipment works, but you had better like to tinker. Lee requires constant attention. Of course reloading itself requires constant attention, but Lee will keep you on your toes...
I reload to save money 1st, and I save between 30-50% depending on the volume discounts and the components used... I also reload as a way to relax and to "do something" toward my hobby of shooting... When you reload, you should be relaxed, calm and patient... It's a great way to spend a rainy afternoon...
My favorite calibers to reload for are; 9mm, .45ACP, .357Magnum and .44Magnum... And yes, I do save money on 9mm...(my cost is $7.00/100)

I too had a Glock (10mm) blow up in my hands while shooting reloads. It was not my gun, and they were not my reloads... My friend reloaded his own and I have no idea of his quality control...
Lessons learned:
1. Never trust anybodies reloads but your own.
2. I was not hurt, to me that's a testament for Glock...


----------



## P97

2400 said:


> Am I the only handloader here?


Nope!!
I have been handloading for about 45 years. I reload both Rifle and Pistol Ammo. I load almost everything I shoot, except Shotgun and Rimfire.


----------



## revolverman357

Hi there, I just found this forum today. I have been reloading for only about 6 months. In this time I have come to enjoy this as a hobby, for fun and relaxation. I do save money making my own ammo, and it shoots more accurately than factory. I shoot alot and now I am begining to wonder if I reload so I can shoot or if I shoot so I can reload. I almost love it as much as shooting. Anyway, I use a Lee deluxe turret press, and carbide dies for 38/357.


----------



## hberttmank

I have been handloading for the past 29 years. I have reloaded a lot of different calibers, but the only handguns I reload for any more are 357, 44 and 45acp. I don't reload 9mm anymore because it is cheaper to buy factory when I figure my time involved. Here is my setup.


----------



## Hal8000

Very nice and clean set up... You would laugh at mine! :lol:


----------



## Axiom

That is a very nice setup in those photos 8)


----------



## chromedome1954

I also handload......9mm, .40, .45ACP, .38, .380.

Been doing so for years....about 15.

Use an old RCBS Rock Chucker.......

Enjoy it very much....enhances the Shooting/Gun Hobby.



Bob


----------



## Ala Dan

After many year's of handloading various handgun and rifle calibers; I
now limit myself to: .38Spec/.357 magnum, 9m/m Luger, .44 magnum,
and .45 ACP. Time just won't allow for much else~!


----------



## Tom

I reload 45 acp. Thinking about getting the dies for 40 cal if I buy an M&P40 pistol. I use the Dillon 550B and love it. It is really relaxing.


----------



## moses

*reloading*

JS if you are lookimg at presses yake a look at the Lyman turret once you get your dies set you turn the turret wheel to the next die Plus you can buy extra turret wheels and get them set for another caliber. lee carbide are very good always buy carbide for your pistol dies rifle dies are steel and you must lube the cases before re- sizing its a lot of fun I hope you can find some one near to you to help you get started. Or you can ask here. I reload 32acp 380acp 9mm 38 special 357 mag 40S&W 357 sig 45 acp 10mm/ 223 308 good luck moses :lol:


----------



## Guest

*Re: reloading*



moses said:


> JS if you are lookimg at presses yake a look at the Lyman turret once you get your dies set you turn the turret wheel to the next die Plus you can buy extra turret wheels and get them set for another caliber. lee carbide are very good always buy carbide for your pistol dies rifle dies are steel and you must lube the cases before re- sizing its a lot of fun I hope you can find some one near to you to help you get started. Or you can ask here. I reload 32acp 380acp 9mm 38 special 357 mag 40S&W 357 sig 45 acp 10mm/ 223 308 good luck moses :lol:


Thanks! I'll be asking many, many questions... 

I looked at presses tonight, but haven't decided yet on what to buy.


----------



## capbuster

out of necessity I have been loading my own since 1970 and load more now than ever. It has been a great past time to go along with my shooting needs.


----------



## P97

capbuster said:


> out of necessity I have been loading my own since 1970 and load more now than ever. It has been a great past time to go along with my shooting needs.


I too. started loading for the same reason. With the old Lee Hand Loaders, it was quite a chore to load a lot of Ammo. I now have a progressive press and enjoy reloading as much as shooting. :-D


----------



## hberttmank

I also started out with a Lee loader. Hard to believe I used to pound cases in and out of a die with a plastic mallet.


----------

